# Eats in Anchorage



## Adirondack (May 29, 2016)

Going to be in Ancorage for a couple of days next month with family. Are there any really good places to eat there? Was there a decade ago and had some very good sushi, especially halibut (really fresh) at this one place.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 11, 2016)

I've never had a bad meal at Simon & Seaforts and they've been around for years. I should preface by saying each time we've been there was after 7-10 days in the bush so just about anything would have tasted great.:biggrin:
IIR we also went to a place called bear tooth or bear claw down town that was a riff on a gastro-pub and very good. If you haven't been before Anchorage downtown is easy to explore so you won't have any trouble finding something you like.


----------

